# compte twitter



## Julia38

J'ai une autre question

"Un compte twitter" en italien. Il me semble que c'est " account Twitter " mais j'aimerais avoir une confirmation d' italianophones


----------



## Necsus

Le contexte, Julia. Et la phrase complète.


----------



## Julia38

La phrase est " Bienvenue sur le compte twitter " que je traduis ainsi : " Benvenuto sul account Twitter  "


----------



## Necsus

Il serait "sul*l'*account", ou plus probablement "*nell'*account". Mais selon moi il n'est pas utilisé sans un possessif: "Benvenuto *nel tuo* account Twitter".


----------



## Julia38

Merci encore une fois Necsus


----------

